# A Billion Lives has world première in New Zealand, revealing powerful forces aiding the tobacco indu



## Alex (12/5/16)

*A Billion Lives has world première in New Zealand, revealing powerful forces aiding the tobacco industry*
*Jack Yan*/11.16







Jack Yan

*Above:* The team behind _A Billion Lives_, and Doc Edge organizers Dan Shannon and Alex Lee.

Those of us outside the vaping world have probably looked at e-cigarettes, wondering why on earth these could be better for your health. Or we may have thought they were a fad, since the only people I knew who vaped were tech hipsters, who enjoyed vaping as though it was a matter of course, and nothing to be curious about—thereby keeping their habit a closed shop. But then, perhaps they were tired of repeating themselves, and had settled into being comfortable with their e-cigs.

_A Billion Lives_ is a documentary that takes a look into this world, but it does so much more. The title refers to the number of people who can be saved if they give up smoking, but there are powerful forces at play to ensure that people don’t. And those forces have ensured that there is misinformation about vaping and the potential for the technology to save lives.

Filmmaker Aaron Biebert, who directed and narrated the film which had its world première in Wellington as part of the Doc Edge Festival, journeyed to 13 countries on four continents to find similar patterns worldwide: here is a life-saving technology of e-cigarettes, but governments were banning them or fining citizens over their use, ignoring the science and deciding to be complicit with the tobacco industry in keeping people addicted to a harmful product. Instead, governments spend money spreading lies about e-cigarettes, calling them a gateway to cigarettes, or that one could get formaldehyde poisoning, claims that the film demonstrably refutes. E-cigarettes are not completely safe, and the film acknowledges that, but they have proven to be a successful tool to help those giving up smoking, especially where mainstream solutions have failed.

In his own country, the US, Biebert points out that governments collect far more revenue from cigarette taxation than from several industries combined, and have no real incentive to cut off the flow of dollars. E-cigarettes, which were invented by pharmacist Hon Lik in China, were conceived as a way to give up smoking, and have been successful for 30 million people around the world. _A Billion Lives_ points out that nicotine is not what causes lung cancer, and that the US Surgeon-General has said as much. What are harmful are the tar and 4,000 chemicals in modern cigarettes. It equates nicotine with coffee in terms of addictiveness, and the figure of 95 per cent less harmful than a typical cigarette featured prominently in the film. Vaping essentially allows one to get the pleasure of nicotine without the harm of the tar and toxins.

Yet as a society, we have come to equate nicotine as being the evil, addictive substance, and that’s no accident.

This point is made halfway into the film, with a good part of the first section looking into the history of cigarettes (_Flintstones_ sponsor announcements for Winston cigarettes elicited laughs from the audience), and David Goerlitz, the Winston male model from the 1980s, being a particularly effective interviewee, discussing how he went from a smoking advocate earning millions to having a crisis of conscience when his brother developed lung cancer and died. Goerlitz went to the other side, and became a high-profile spokesman who was able to talk in plain language just what governments, Big Tobacco, and Big Pharma (which sells patches and gum, and would like to continue doing so) were doing. Health professionals were being marketed to far more than the public, permitting Big Pharma to continue to sell its products, the film notes.

Biebert was able to get other interviewees at a very high level, including Dr Derek Yach, the former executive director of the World Health Organization, and Dr Delon Human, former president of the World Medical Association, among others, speaking plainly about how lives could be saved through vaping e-cigarettes, a tool which could get smokers to kick their habit.

Meanwhile, the pro-smoking side was represented through historical clips—you get the feeling that we had only touched the surface of what was out there, with corporations spending thousands of millions to fund biased studies and get on to our airwaves.

Beautifully shot and scored, this independently funded feature tells a story about our times and just why so many citizens today are wary of their governments and multinational corporations. Those who oppose global trade agreements, for instance, do not do so in isolation—and while _A Billion Lives_ takes no political side, it does tap into the Zeitgeist of our modern suspicion about what is on our airwaves and what are the motives behind it. Like Adam Curtis, whose documentaries seek to explain the complex in simple terms, Biebert has done the same, narrating and directing, although he appears on camera as well when narrative gaps need to be plugged. He is an honest, frank speaker, and gives the film a personal touch.

Young smokers who tried e-cigarettes were often people who already smoked and saw them as a way to give up their addiction, and most, Biebert pointed out in a post-screening Q&A, were not even using nicotine in their e-cigarettes.

Yet the state of California, where Biebert is based, spent $75 million telling us about the evils of e-cigarettes, said the director in his Q&A; while in the film, he points out that US federal funds were being illegally used for lobbying activities. The American Lung Association had deceived the public, too, notes Biebert, who told the audience, ‘If you get powerful charities on side, you can do anything.’ The increasing restrictions on e-cigarettes in the US, the subject of federal lawsuits, was equated to ‘Prohibition II’.

Dr Marewa Glover of End Smoking NZ, who introduced the film at its première, said that young people were using e-cigarettes as a way round peer pressure, when people in their circle smoked.
However, Australia has already banned e-cigarettes, with one interviewee, Vince, who sold them, telling a story about being raided by authorities and now faces losing his home as he fought the government on principle. He believed firmly he was saving lives. There are massive fines for vaping in Brunei and Hong Kong. There were restrictions in New Zealand, too, noted Glover, although those who sought to misinform were technically in breach of the country’s health legislation.

Biebert says he is neither a smoker nor a vaper; but all good documentary-makers, he had a commitment to get the right information out there. He acknowledges that vapers have not given themselves the best image, either, and that _A Billion Lives_ can only be one small part of getting the truth out.

‘We need to cut the head off the monster,’ said Biebert, ‘and the monster is being funded by big business. We need more than the movie. People need to get the right information.’

He added, ‘The truth ends up winning. Even condoms were illegal in the US at one time.’
_
A Billion Lives_ will begin making its way to other countries. The website is at abillionlives.com, while the movie’s Instagram is at abillionlivesfilm.—_Jack Yan, Publisher_





*Above:* The author (_centre_) joins Aaron Biebert, director (_left_) and Jesse Hieb, producer, for a photo.

source: http://lucire.com/insider/20160512/...-powerful-forces-aiding-the-tobacco-industry/

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Stevape;) (12/5/16)

Cannot wait to see this in full. And then give a copy to everyone willing to listen

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Dave1 (14/5/16)

So I was having a vape today with 5 other smokers in the designated smoking area when another smoker joined us and let rip at me because my cloud enveloped him after I moved because I could not stand to be in his smoke clouds. I did not say anything about his clouds but boy did he let rip quoting popcorn lung, anti-freeze and all the other toxins that are much greater from vaping. I let him finish then asked exactly what toxins he was referring to and if he had actually done any research. As usual he could not give any specifics on anything but had heard and strongly believed that it it much worse for you including second hand vaping. I had watched both the A Billion lives trailers on youtube last night after reading this post and saved them for offline viewing on my phone.
I played it for him and the others and it turned into a huge discussion and info session. Best part is he really made an idiot of himself and SirVape and Vape shop will have new customers tomorrow. Thank the VGods I carry a couple of extra drip tips because my 3 mods got used and abused. Some smokers are such ...... I probably should not have made and idiot of him because he probably will never give vaping a try now. Need to have a better response for the next time coz I really feel bad now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Greyz (14/5/16)

Dave1 said:


> So I was having a vape today with 5 other smokers in the designated smoking area when another smoker joined us and let rip at me because my cloud enveloped him after I moved because I could not stand to be in his smoke clouds. I did not say anything about his clouds but boy did he let rip quoting popcorn lung, anti-freeze and all the other toxins that are much greater from vaping. I let him finish then asked exactly what toxins he was referring to and if he had actually done any research. As usual he could not give any specifics on anything but had heard and strongly believed that it it much worse for you including second hand vaping. I had watched both the A Billion lives trailers on youtube last night after reading this post and saved them for offline viewing on my phone.
> I played it for him and the others and it turned into a huge discussion and info session. Best part is he really made an idiot of himself and SirVape and Vape shop will have new customers tomorrow. Thank the VGods I carry a couple of extra drip tips because my 3 mods got used and abused. Some smokers are such ...... I probably should not have made and idiot of him because he probably will never give vaping a try now. Need to have a better response for the next time coz I really feel bad now.



I can totally relate with your story, it's something I go through at least once a week. I used to get a little bit upset by smokers reactions but then, as you soon realised, their speculation is based on just that "speculation". They have simply swallowed word for word what they were fed at their local drink hole or around a braai with friends. the smokers will gang up on you and argue their point even though they haven't a shroud of proof that what they say is true. 

I think that deep down smokers are well aware that smoking is bad for them but gladly latch onto the notion that vaping is worse than smoking because well simply because they need vaping to be worse than smoking. How else can they justify their smoking? Easy, if vaping is worse then their better off smoking, right? 
So I realised that nothing I say or do will convince those that have convinced themselves that smoking is better than vaping. So when someone goes off at me about anti-freeze in my ejuice I casually walk away from the conversation. There's an old Goerge Carlin saying that goes something like "Never argue with an idiot. They will only bring you down to their level and beat you with experience".

At work the tables are turning now, when I started vaping there was just 2 of us in the smoke pen. Now there's 7 vapers, we're slowly gaining traction and more often than not there's more vapers in the smoke pen than smokers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVaper (14/5/16)

Awesome. Sharing this with everyone I know

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar (14/5/16)

Greyz said:


> I think that deep down smokers are well aware that smoking is bad for them but gladly latch onto the notion that vaping is worse than smoking because well simply because they need vaping to be worse than smoking. How else can they justify their smoking? Easy, if vaping is worse then their better off smoking, right?


 *Spot on!*


----------



## JakesSA (14/5/16)

Only read the blurp above, but may I point out big pharma has more invested in smoking than patches and gum ..

Insofar I know the last time 'big pharma' cared to release a new class of anti biotic was 1987, guess it makes sense, more money to be made of treating drug resistant sick people with ineffectual drugs than actually bothering to release anything new. Got to achieve those profit forecasts that 'the market' expects ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/5/16)

JakesSA said:


> Only read the blurp above, but may I point out big pharma has more invested in smoking than patches and gum ..
> 
> Insofar I know the last time 'big pharma' cared to release a new class of anti biotic was 1987, guess it makes sense, more money to be made of treating drug resistant sick people with ineffectual drugs than actually bothering to release anything new. Got to achieve those profit forecasts that 'the market' expects ...


I think this documentary posted by @Alex earlier this week sums it up pretty well, it's a longish video but really worth watching if anyone wants to know what kind of animal we're up against

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/war-on-health-gary-nulls-documentary-exposing-the-fda.t22924/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dave1 (14/5/16)

Greyz said:


> I can totally relate with your story, it's something I go through at least once a week. I used to get a little bit upset by smokers reactions but then, as you soon realised, their speculation is based on just that "speculation". They have simply swallowed word for word what they were fed at their local drink hole or around a braai with friends. the smokers will gang up on you and argue their point even though they haven't a shroud of proof that what they say is true.
> 
> I think that deep down smokers are well aware that smoking is bad for them but gladly latch onto the notion that vaping is worse than smoking because well simply because they need vaping to be worse than smoking. How else can they justify their smoking? Easy, if vaping is worse then their better off smoking, right?
> So I realised that nothing I say or do will convince those that have convinced themselves that smoking is better than vaping. So when someone goes off at me about anti-freeze in my ejuice I casually walk away from the conversation. There's an old Goerge Carlin saying that goes something like "Never argue with an idiot. They will only bring you down to their level and beat you with experience".
> ...


You are 100% right with the smokers attitude. Anything to keep on smoking and any excuse to justify it. Not all smokers are like that, I know I was not, I gave up often and tried every method available.

My work takes me to offices all over so I am in other peoples domains so basically I am just visiting. Every time I vape there are new faces and all the same questions and the vaping is worse than smoking every time, many times a day. Not that bad if it is your designated everyday smoking area.

The worst part is not being able to talk with a lung full of vapour but smokers have no problem with a lung full of smoke. Basically it takes a bit longer to get your side across and does not help your argument that it is better for you than smoking at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

